# HELP- Gemmy Jeeves the Butler



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All!
I know that this is the place to ask this question.
I just acquired a 6 ftGemmy "Jeeves the Butler", like new condition (without wallwart) for $30. Can't beat that deal!

Similar to this one...










No Box and no instructions.
How do I tear this think down for storage? I have a coupla other gemmy lifesizes and the teardown is obvious.
This thing apparently has a foot button to depress and then you press his torso down towards the feet?
How far down does it go and should it lock into place when it gets there?
Mine (without forcing it) kinda just springs down and then right back up again- almost into its original position.
Anyone have any guidance for me?

Thank You!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, head comes off (latch at the back of head),serving tray unlatches from beneath the hand, extended hand is removed from arm by pulling pin from wrist and pulling out the hand, depress button at base and press shoulders down until the body latches in place (can be a bear at times, be patient). Sometimes, when you reassemble him, you have to play around with the heads attachment to get it to connect just right, just be persistent. Hope this helps.


----------

